# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مصوبه «عدم تمدید نظام کنکور قدیم» به قوت خود باقی است!:|

## amir.13

*مهرداد ویسکرمی امروز در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار فارس در خرم‌آباد، اظهار داشت: به عنوان ناظر مجلس در «شورای عالی سنجش» عرض می‌کنم که مصوبه شورای نامبرده، در مورد «عدم تمدید نظام کنکور قدیم» قانونی و به قوت خود باقی است.

وی در خصوص اخباری که روز گذشته در مورد تغییر این مصوبه منتشر شد، توضیح داد: دیروز نامه‌ای از زبان برخی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و در حد توصیه، برای وزیر علوم برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارسال شد که مخالفت جدی در کمیسیون و دولت و پژوهش‌های مجلس با آن وجود دارد و لازم الاجرا برای وزیر علوم نیست. 

 ناظر مجلس در شورای عالی سنجش گفت: بر این اساس برگزاری کنکور به شکل نظام قدیم منتفی بوده و بقیه قصه، بازی رسانه‌ای برخی دوستان هم کمیسیونی ما و همفکران رسانه‌‌ای ایشان است.

منبع:خبرگزاری فارس*

----------


## mina_77

کل مملکت و کنکور و تعویق و تمدید و شرط معدل و همه و همه انگار رو تـخمای ویس کرمی میچرخه

----------


## M.Rمهندس

بسه دیگه واقعا اون نظام قدیمی هایی ک منتظر خبری مبنی بر تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم هستن ب نظر من باید ی بار دیگه تو کنکور شکست بخورن بسه دیگه ب خودتون بیایید تا کی میخاید مهره سوخته باشید ؟تموم شده بخدا سال دیگه افسوسشو میخورید ک چرا وقتو تلف کردید وسط ابان هستیم چشم رو هم بزارید شده شب کنکور ۱۴۰۰ حالا شما هستید و ی کوله بار غم و غصه و اعصاب خوردی ک چرا از تایمم استفاده نکردم .برید کتابای نظام جدید رو باز کنین و بالای ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه کنید بخدا موفق میشید ...
حالا خود دانید

----------


## amir.13

*هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد ، تازه‌تر از تازه‌تری میرسد....*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

دیوانه خانه ای به نام ایران

----------


## Marshmello

وقتتون رو بیش از این تلف نکنین برین نظام جدید بخونین

----------


## Amir79vt

تو فاصله 24 ساعت حکم تعویق و عدم تعویق  حدود 1.5میلیون کنکوری میاد
تعداد نظام قدیما حتی نصف اون تعداد هم نیست مشخصه به راحتی میتونن بزنن زیرش :Yahoo (21): (خودم نظام قدیم بودم و دارم جدید میخونم، وقتتونو با حرفای این دوستان هدر ندید)

----------


## _Joseph_

> *مهرداد ویسکرمی امروز در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار فارس در خرم‌آباد، اظهار داشت: به عنوان ناظر مجلس در «شورای عالی سنجش» عرض می‌کنم که مصوبه شورای نامبرده، در مورد «عدم تمدید نظام کنکور قدیم» قانونی و به قوت خود باقی است.
> 
> وی در خصوص اخباری که روز گذشته در مورد تغییر این مصوبه منتشر شد، توضیح داد: دیروز نامه‌ای از زبان برخی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و در حد توصیه، برای وزیر علوم برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارسال شد که مخالفت جدی در کمیسیون و دولت و پژوهش‌های مجلس با آن وجود دارد و لازم الاجرا برای وزیر علوم نیست. 
> 
>  ناظر مجلس در شورای عالی سنجش گفت: بر این اساس برگزاری کنکور به شکل نظام قدیم منتفی بوده و بقیه قصه، بازی رسانه‌ای برخی دوستان هم کمیسیونی ما و همفکران رسانه‌‌ای ایشان است.
> 
> منبع:خبرگزاری فارس*


ما به شدت به ایشون و توپ شون نیاز داریم تا بار دیگر مجلس را به توپ ببندد

----------


## Eve

*ول کنید بابا
همون نظام جدیدو بخونید
بیشتر از این وقتتونو هدر ندید، اینا هیچیشون همرنگ آدما نیست، هر بار یه برنامه‌ای دارن*

----------


## lanGaR_BizanJiR

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.13


مهرداد ویسکرمی امروز در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار فارس در خرم‌آباد، اظهار داشت: به عنوان ناظر مجلس در «شورای عالی سنجش» عرض می‌کنم که مصوبه شورای نامبرده، در مورد «عدم تمدید نظام کنکور قدیم» قانونی و به قوت خود باقی است.

وی در خصوص اخباری که روز گذشته در مورد تغییر این مصوبه منتشر شد، توضیح داد: دیروز نامه‌ای از زبان برخی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و در حد توصیه، برای وزیر علوم برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارسال شد که مخالفت جدی در کمیسیون و دولت و پژوهش‌های مجلس با آن وجود دارد و لازم الاجرا برای وزیر علوم نیست. 

 ناظر مجلس در شورای عالی سنجش گفت: بر این اساس برگزاری کنکور به شکل نظام قدیم منتفی بوده و بقیه قصه، بازی رسانه‌ای برخی دوستان هم کمیسیونی ما و همفکران رسانه‌‌ای ایشان است.

منبع:خبرگزاری فارس


قوی تر از هر قوتی باید ادامه دار باشه موضوع*

----------


## Maneli

> ما به شدت به ایشون و توپ شون نیاز داریم تا بار دیگر مجلس را به توپ ببندد


مقصر ماییم که اینا رو فرستادیم مجلس :Yahoo (21): 
باید خودمون رو به توپ ببندیم برای تحول کشور به تحول درونی تک تک آدم هاش نیاز داریم :Yahoo (83): 
البته میشه روح ایشون رو احضار کرد شاید کارمون راه افتاد :Yahoo (4): 
بچه ها بیخیال نظام جدید بخونید :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dft99

> مقصر ماییم که اینا رو فرستادیم مجلس
> باید خودمون رو به توپ ببندیم برای تحول کشور به تحول درونی تک تک آدم هاش نیاز داریم
> البته میشه روح ایشون رو احضار کرد شاید کارمون راه افتاد
> بچه ها بیخیال نظام جدید بخونید


ببخش که بیل گیتس و گاندی تو کاندیداها بود و مردم اونارو انتخاب نکردن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## یونس😐

> مقصر ماییم که اینا رو فرستادیم مجلس
> باید خودمون رو به توپ ببندیم برای تحول کشور به تحول درونی تک تک آدم هاش نیاز داریم
> البته میشه روح ایشون رو احضار کرد شاید کارمون راه افتاد
> بچه ها بیخیال نظام جدید بخونید


حالا شما ایندفعه رو کوتاه بیا 
دفعه بعدی به آبراهام لینکن و شهید رجایی رای میدیم برادر

----------


## Maneli

> ببخش که بیل گیتس و گاندی تو کاندیداها بود و مردم اونارو انتخاب نکردن


دوستان شما خیلی بانمک هستین  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
قبول دارم انتخابهای ما همیشه بین بد و بدتر بوده
ولی احمق ها رو ما بازم خودمون بزرگ کردیم ۲۲ بهمن تاریخ شروع حماقت های بزرگه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## melodii

تا زمانی که پول و قدرت و سیاست یکه تازی می‌کنه ؛ هیچ چیز عادلانه نخواهد بود

----------


## میلاد زد

> کل مملکت و کنکور و تعویق و تمدید و شرط معدل و همه و همه انگار رو تـخمای ویس کرمی میچرخه


زین پس به جای جمله وزین خواهرم حجابت را حفظ کن باید بگوییم خوهرم عفت کلامت رو حفظ کن با سپاس از خواهر گرامی مینا 77 بابت این اپدیت فوق سنگین بنده به شخص سی پی یوم سوخت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Oxygen

خدا را شکر :Yahoo (99):

----------


## M.Rمهندس

اطلاعيه دبیرخانه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در رابطه با آزمون سراسری سال 1400
1399/08/22

بدين‌وسيله به اطلاع کلیه داوطلبان آزمون سراسری سال 1400 مي‌رساند، بنا به درخواست تعدادی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس محترم شورای اسلامی مبنی بر بررسی امکان تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم و انجام سنجش با دو آزمون جداگانه (دو مجموعه سوال براساس دروس نظام قدیم و نظام جدید) در سال 1400، موضوع درجلسه فوق العاده شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو (جلسه 25) مورخ 20/8/99 مورد بحث و بررسی کارشناسی دقیق قرار گرفت و مصوبه جلسه 24 شورای مذکور مورخ 22/7/99 مجدداً مورد تائید و مقرر گردید، آزمون سراسری سال 1400 و بعد از آن، صرفا بر مبنای دروس نظام آموزشی جدید 3-3-6 برگزار ‌شود


دبیرخانه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو


حله دیگه؟

----------


## Amirsh23



----------


## _Joseph_

خوب دبیگه رسما 1400 نظام قدیم نداریم بیشتر از اینم رفتن پی تمدید واقعا دیوانگیه 
اونایی که میتونن کتاب تهیه کنن که هیچ اونایی که نمیخوان تهیه کنن و یانمیتونن مباحث مشترک رو بخونن و برای دینی و زیست و ادبیات کتاب تهیه کنن برای زبان هم اگه زبانتون اوکی هست فقط یدونه لغت لقمه بخرید لغات نظام جدید ور حفظ کنید گرامرش همون قدیمه یکم تغییر کرده 
رقابت اصلی از الآن شروع میشه نگران تایم نباشید رقابت اصلی از همین الآن اصلا کنکور به نظرم از الان شروع میشه قبلش دست گرمی بود

----------


## Mohamad_R

دعوت میکنم به چلنج 1400 بشتابید المان های فوق اکسایتینگ این چلنج 


- کنکور 1400 سکوت یا طوفان مجدد بعد 99 ؟!
- ویروس کرونا کشتار ویروس یا عوارض جانبی واکسن؟!
- انحلال دو کنکوری نظام قدیم و جدید  سختی مضاعف یا تراکم جمعیت تجربی ؟!
- انتخابات ریاست جمهوری 


232 روز تا چلنج ! پیچ :Yahoo (76):  اریو ردی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> دعوت میکنم به چلنج 1400 بشتابید المان های فوق اکسایتینگ این چلنج 
> 
> 
> - کنکور 1400 سکوت یا طوفان مجدد بعد 99 ؟!
> - ویروس کرونا کشتار ویروس یا عوارض جانبی واکسن؟!
> - انحلال دو کنکوری نظام قدیم و جدید  سختی مضاعف یا تراکم جمعیت تجربی ؟!
> - انتخابات ریاست جمهوری 
> 
> 
> 232 روز تا چلنج ! پیچ اریو ردی؟


واقعا که راس گفتی کنکور پر حاشیه ای میشه 1400 فکر کنم جمعیت پشت کنکوریها به 700 هزار نفر برسه امسال
انتخاباتم از اون طرف کرونا و واکسنم اونطرف یا کربلا

----------

